# does chico have a recessed maxilla?



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 12, 2019)

He has little forward growth but God tier genetics


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 12, 2019)

Gudru said:


> He has little forward growth but God tier genetics


true, i think maxilla is overrated unless your severely recessed.


----------



## nastynas (Aug 12, 2019)

how come he doesn't have great maxilla yet really good undereye support


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 12, 2019)

Lower maxilla lacks projection. It's part of why people say he looks Asian.


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Aug 12, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> View attachment 95782
> 
> 
> View attachment 95783


His maxilla is recessed but everything lines up perfectly. And the mandible growth mogs maxillary growth i mean like at Ryan Gosling


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Aug 12, 2019)

No jfl


----------



## Nobody96 (Aug 12, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> View attachment 95782
> 
> 
> View attachment 95783


Chico has a top tier eye area what give him a crazy boost


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Aug 12, 2019)

nastynas said:


> how come he doesn't have great maxilla yet really good undereye support


Its possible his maxilla is not forward grown but he still has a wide and high palate.


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 12, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> View attachment 95782
> 
> 
> View attachment 95783


*THIS IS A HONEST SIDE PICTURE




his forward growth (maxilla and mandible) is god-tier*


----------



## xXx_sHrEK69_xXx (Aug 12, 2019)

yes. i mog him


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Lower maxilla lacks projection. It's part of why people say he looks Asian.


you finally changed your avi


----------



## Hector (Aug 12, 2019)

Chico is the example of what happens when you have good genes and you have a 10/10 environment growing up, his maxilla is top tier, just look at his palate, is wider than Brazil.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 12, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *THIS IS A HONEST SIDE PICTURE
> View attachment 95824
> 
> his forward growth (maxilla and mandible) is god-tier*


It's tilted. In reality:






Even 5 IQ potatocels that smoke on their break at the petrol station can see his maxilla lacks projection. His weaker chin and brow ridge and smaller nose help balance it but there's nothing god-tier there.



Gebirgscel said:


> you finally changed your avi


Which one mogs?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 12, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *THIS IS A HONEST SIDE PICTURE
> View attachment 95824
> 
> his forward growth (maxilla and mandible) is god-tier*







Reminds me of me
But I have recessed maxilla anyway


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 95836
> 
> Reminds me of me
> But I have recessed maxilla anyway


Head tilting from another galaxy but yours is obviously very good


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Head tilting from another galaxy but yours is obviously very good







Nasolabial folds caused by recessed maxilla 
Or that I'm 20% bf and bloated idk
What do you think?


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 95836
> 
> Reminds me of me
> But I have recessed maxilla anyway











That looks nothing you


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 95838
> 
> Nasolabial folds caused by recessed maxilla
> Or that I'm 20% bf and bloated idk
> What do you think?


They can be caused by a number of things. Imo it's just the body fat. Your maxilla is clearly forward.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 12, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> That looks nothing you


I never said that 
I meant the maxilla 
So obvious you are a butthurt little cuck son of a cumdumpster whore


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 95836
> 
> Reminds me of me
> But I have recessed maxilla anyway



is this a recessed maxilla? how badly is it recessed?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> They can be caused by a number of things. Imo it's just the body fat. Your maxilla is clearly forward.


Idk man today I looked in a car windowand I had the deepest nasolabial folds I have ever seen


ZUZZCEL said:


> is this a recessed maxilla? how badly is it recessed?
> 
> View attachment 95839


Slightly below average


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Idk man today I looked in a car windowand I had the deepest nasolabial folds I have ever seen



The smoking doesn't help.


----------



## Slyfex8 (Aug 12, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> is this a recessed maxilla? how badly is it recessed?
> 
> View attachment 95839



Genetically flat maxilla.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> It's tilted. In reality:
> 
> View attachment 95835
> 
> ...


the new one
old one was annoying


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 12, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> the new one
> old one was annoying


Annoying?


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 12, 2019)

@Alarico8 what about here


----------



## Darth Cialis (Aug 12, 2019)

JFL at people talking about recessed maxillas just because they're not projected 7 miles forward.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Aug 12, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Annoying?


I changed mine too
need to abuse that avi halo


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Aug 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 95840
> 
> @Alarico8 what about here


Maxilla is fine.



Darth Cialis said:


> JFL at people talking about recessed maxillas just because they're not projected 7 miles forward.


Recessed or not, it lacks projection.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 95840
> 
> @Alarico8 what about here


Holy fuck at that sharp ramus I can slice so much 
I was the leanest here I didn't have nasolabial folds iirc


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Aug 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Holy fuck at that sharp ramus I can slice so much
> I was the leanest here I didn't have nasolabial folds iirc



it looks like you had some type of chin implant


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Aug 12, 2019)

@toolateforme


----------



## FaceandHFD (Aug 12, 2019)

bird bones


----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 12, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> it looks like you had some type of chin implant


Nigger I'm 16
I just had rhinoplasty


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Aug 12, 2019)

chico has bones and hair

i have nothing


----------



## looksmaxxbro (Aug 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 95836
> 
> Reminds me of me
> But I have recessed maxilla anyway


u look like utter shit compared to chico, stop coping. this is why ur incel
caveman/10


HailToTheKing said:


> Nigger I'm 16
> I just had rhinoplasty


LOL ur 16? you look fucking 23 lmao. i feel bad for u
rhinoplasty did nothing for u btw


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 12, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 95836
> 
> Reminds me of me
> But I have recessed maxilla anyway


_please complement me I'm insecure_


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Aug 12, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> _please complement me I'm insecure_


nice nose


----------



## dogapm123 (Aug 12, 2019)

Yes


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 12, 2019)

An annoying thing people do on this site is to post a photo from the best possible angle and then say something negative about their best feature so that people will complement them.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Aug 12, 2019)

you all have recesed brains


----------



## elfmaxx (Aug 12, 2019)

It should be a bannable offence on the looksmaxxing subforum.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Aug 12, 2019)

not recessed but very mediocre forward growth, for example looks at his nose cavity (basically where the nose sits)

and then look at the nose cavity of these 2 chads


----------

